# The Mont Saint Michel Project?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Following on from the recent post about the Mont.....

When we first visited the aire de stationement on the causeway back in 2005 there was lots of publicity flying around about a massive project and a complete redevelopment of the causeway with a bridge being built instead and electric trains/trams to transport visitors to/from the Mont if I remember correctly. This was all going to be at the expense of the overnight parking at the causeway, as it would all be returned to its natural state.

http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/en/introducing_project.html

5 years on there doesn't appear to be much happening with this, haven't studied the website properly yet but the last update in 2008 said it was due to be completed in 2015.

Anyone visited recently and noticed any work in progress?

Pete


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pete

We were there in June and there didn't appear to be any work in progress.

EDIT

I have just been told by my "boss" that there was lots of work going on at the estuary, with a flood barrier to control the tidal flow. The sign said it was to return it to it's natural state.

I obviously go around with my eyes shut  but I was actually meaning the car park where the aire is, sorry!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we visited in June & they were digging up the road , felt we were back in the uk


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There's a big, free, exhibition about the changes next to the last of the restaurants on the right hand side before you get onto the causeway on the way to Mont St Michel.
They've also just finished the sluices on the opposite side of the road to control the tidal flow on the local river.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This wont be popular but I think the Aire is a real eyesore. It really spoils the place and I dont see the appeal at 10 euros when less than a mile up the road the huge hotel Verte aire in lovely grass land with hedged pitches, water and waste disposal and EHU is only 8.50! HA bet it goes up when the other one floods!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks like its slowly progressing then with 'slow' being the operative word.  

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> This wont be popular but I think the Aire is a real eyesore. It really spoils the place and I dont see the appeal at 10 euros when less than a mile up the road the huge hotel Verte aire in lovely grass land with hedged pitches, water and waste disposal and EHU is only 8.50! HA bet it goes up when the other one floods!


I think that most motorhomers pay 10 euros for overnight parking to get a good view of Mont st Michel which is illuminated at night and quite a stunning sight.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Looks like its slowly progressing then with 'slow' being the operative word.
> 
> Pete


At the risk of having a pop at the French (Who I love by the way) if they didnt take 4 hours off each day for lunch and a kip then they would get it done in half the time!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, its finally been finished.

Motorhomes €12.50 for daytime parking and according to another forum €25 overnight 8O 
No motorhome servicepoint either.

http://www.accueilmontsaintmichel.com/site/en/access-the-mont-saint-michel/by-motorhome

http://www.accueilmontsaintmichel.com/site/en/services-and-rates/rates

Don't think i'll bother.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Well, its finally been finished.
> 
> Motorhomes €12.50 for daytime parking and according to another forum €25 overnight 8O
> No motorhome servicepoint either.
> ...


From the url you've given:-
Please note: the car park is not equipped to welcome motor-homes at night. They are allowed to park there at night, but the park can, in no way, be considered as an accommodation area for motor-homes (no waste point, no water supply, etc.).

Many camping sites and caravan sites are located near Beauvoir and theMont-Saint-Michel: 

They obviously don't want to encourage us to overnight there. Probably trying to appease the nearby campsite owners for actually allowing overnight stops.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

We were there in May, when the work was being completed and the Aire was closed.

There is a nearby biscuit outlet with a large car park and great views of the Mont.

We bought quite a few biscuits and they let us stay in the car park. I would think that they must surely review that policy due to the huge number of motorhomes in the area.

The Mont is definitely worth a visit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just further down from the biscuit factory there is a private aire with a 

lovely view of the mont and a good path leads across the fields 

directly to the road up to the Mont , albeit a bit long for walking good 

for cycling though We walked it and it was not so bad 

Aldra


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We are camped up on the Excellent Aire at Beauvoir 3km from the Mont. Attempted to drive up to Mt.St.M yesterday but road closed and directed into massive car park. Studied ticket and first 30mins free then 20eu. for up to 24hrs. As stated previously, no facilities other than free shuttle. Managed to escape within the 30mins and now parked up here.....First class (and Big!) 9.90eu/24hrs.Large pitches,Grass or Gravel.seperated by fences and shrubby things, Cycle track out back of site along river to Mont. Bus service also. Shops, Restraunts and Bars in village.
By the way, reception at entrance for access or Card machine out of hours.Also free WiFi! Highly recommended. Will try to upload pics when back in UK


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Just further down from the biscuit factory there is a private aire.
> 
> Aldra


Aldra...is this the one ?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4151

Somewhere at the back of my mind, I thought I'd read that it had closed but can't find where i read it...if I did.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wackywyco said:


> We are camped up on the Excellent Aire at Beauvoir 3km from the Mont. Attempted to drive up to Mt.St.M yesterday but road closed and directed into massive car park. Studied ticket and first 30mins free then 20eu. for up to 24hrs. As stated previously, no facilities other than free shuttle. Managed to escape within the 30mins and now parked up here.....First class (and Big!) 9.90eu/24hrs.Large pitches,Grass or Gravel.seperated by fences and shrubby things, Cycle track out back of site along river to Mont. Bus service also. Shops, Restraunts and Bars in village.
> By the way, reception at entrance for access or Card machine out of hours.Also free WiFi! Highly recommended. Will try to upload pics when back in UK


This sounds great. Thanks for posting. Do you know if the Aire Aldra and Grizzly mention which I think is the hotel Verte is definitely closed now? Also is it still possible to ride a scooter up to the Mont or is it walking or bus completely now.

Dont suppose you have the GPS for the Aire you stayed on do you. I think it would be good to get it into the database as there is still some confusion over this place. I was put right off as Im not paying 20e for an Aire ever.


----------



## Hymer007 (May 19, 2010)

barryd said:


> This wont be popular but I think the Aire is a real eyesore. It really spoils the place and I dont see the appeal at 10 euros when less than a mile up the road the huge hotel Verte aire in lovely grass land with hedged pitches, water and waste disposal and EHU is only 8.50! HA bet it goes up when the other one floods!


Barryd - where is the aire at the hotel verte? Taking my mum that way and need nice stops to reduce the stress with her and my 2 year old..

Thanks 
x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hymer007 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > This wont be popular but I think the Aire is a real eyesore. It really spoils the place and I dont see the appeal at 10 euros when less than a mile up the road the huge hotel Verte aire in lovely grass land with hedged pitches, water and waste disposal and EHU is only 8.50! HA bet it goes up when the other one floods!
> ...


I think its the one in the MHF link earlier but there are reports that its no longer open.

Its opposite the hotel which is half way through the main village before you get to the Mont. Used to be about 8 or 9e inc services and EHU. Smashing place.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I think its the one in the MHF link earlier but there are reports that its no longer open.


The aire I put in the MHF database and have linked to above, used to be part of the campsite belonging to the hotel, both campsite and hotel being across the road from the aire. We suspect that the owners did not want to administer a split and rather large area as a campsite so made some of it into an aire which needed less supervision.

The link I gave on MHF now takes you, not to the aire we stayed at, but to this:

http://www.camping-montsaintmichel.com/fr/aire-mont-saint-michel

ie the aire mentioned by a poster in an earlier post, at Beauvoir.

I can only assume that the aire we stayed at has- perhaps- been made part of the campsite again and this is a new aire at Beauvoir and owned by the same people.

It also costs 12.50 euros rather than the 8 euros we paid.

Not sure that this helps....!

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no Grizzly

Had no connection Niether was it near any hotel

Unfortunately cannot remember other then it was close enough for a longish walk or better still to cycle

Just an Xfarm with a little shop, view of the mount

Not far from the biscuit factory

Sorry not much help

Aldra


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

might be difficult tomorrow as the tour de france finishes at mont st Michel

joe


----------

